# Best Plasma tv under $1000



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's. I am going to get a new plasma tv in about 2 weeks and I am looking for advice on what to get. I want plasma before they are all gone but if someone knows of a great deal on an LCD or another 60" model I will consider it. Thanks for any advice I get. :clap:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd talk to Robert at Value Electronics. Time is not on your side right now though so I'd call him quick!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea, I thought about that but I have no choice but to wait so I couldn't buy right now anyway. So far I am looking at the Samsung pn60f5300 600hz Plasma at BB for $699. But I just wanted to get more options if possible.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Hi guy's. I am going to get a new plasma tv in about 2 weeks and I am looking for advice on what to get. I want plasma before they are all gone but if someone knows of a great deal on an LCD or another 60" model I will consider it. Thanks for any advice I get. :clap:


If you can still get the F8500 and can afford it go for it. Other than that the F5300 is a step down option because it has no 3D and is not a smart tv but at the same time I read it measured deeper blacks than the F8500.
I own the F5300 and the pq is excellent. I know glare can be a problem with the F5300 because it has no AR but as long as you have shades the glare won't be an issue. 
I'm glad I bought it. For 699 is a deal.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought at $699 it probably is the best deal on a plasma at the moment. I still have time to look around but I don't know if I will find better.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> I thought at $699 it probably is the best deal on a plasma at the moment. I still have time to look around but I don't know if I will find better.


It is the best deal at that price. If you want the F8500 you can try Value Electronics.
They seem like good friendly people.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh I agree VE is fantastic but I really don't care about 3d so for me the extra cost isn't worth it. But if Robert chimes in and can do $699 for the 8500 I might bite....:bigsmile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Oh I agree VE is fantastic but I really don't care about 3d so for me the extra cost isn't worth it. But if Robert chimes in and can do $699 for the 8500 I might bite....:bigsmile:


That's another reason I got the F5300 because I didn't care for 3D and the smart features but if Robert can sell you the F8500 for 699 I'm in lol.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought the 5300 tonight at BB. I have to have it delivered because it wouldn't fit in my Jeep so after I get it up and running I will give my impressions.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> I bought the 5300 tonight at BB. I have to have it delivered because it wouldn't fit in my Jeep so after I get it up and running I will give my impressions.


The box is huge for such a slim set. I'm sure a lot had to do with the wide stand. 
I think you will be pleased with the pq.
Also look at the box and make sure it says PN60F5300*B*FXZA and not PN60F5300*A*FXZA. They came out with A and B panels and the B were revamped with better pq and black levels.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> I bought the 5300 tonight at BB. I have to have it delivered because it wouldn't fit in my Jeep so after I get it up and running I will give my impressions.


Congrats on the new display!! My f-8500 came from VE on a skid luckily I have use of vans and trucks from work.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats TC!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's....:wave:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

asere said:


> The box is huge for such a slim set. I'm sure a lot had to do with the wide stand.
> I think you will be pleased with the pq.
> Also look at the box and make sure it says PN60F5300*B*FXZA and not PN60F5300*A*FXZA. They came out with A and B panels and the B were revamped with better pq and black levels.


Well I got the set yesterday and it is with the upgraded panel. I let it set overnight because it was on the truck most of the day with an ice storm going on so I would rather be safe then sorry. I shut off the eco sensor and I changed the mode from standard to movie and I am really impressed with the pic. Not sure if I will have it calibrated but I will make up my mind on that after the holidays but I really am happy with this set. Thanks for all the advice guy's I appreciate it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the new tv and glad you received the B panel. Here are some calibration setting from another forum. I used the basic and worked out fine. You can try it and see what you like better.

Baseline settings for PN60F5300
Baseline settings for PN60F5300 B panels:
Out of the box, try the settings below on your TV. These should already provide a big improvement in overall picture quality.

Mode: Movie
Cell Light: 20
Contrast: 95
Brightness: 47 or 48 (check what setting gets rid of the green dithering pattern on a black screen)
Sharpness: 0-15 (I prefer 0)
Color: 50
Tint: G50/R50

Picture size submenu:
Picture Size: Screen Fit

Advanced settings submenu:
Dynamic contrast: Off
Black tone: Off 
Flesh tone: 0

Color space: Auto 
Gamma: -1

Picture options submenu
Color tone: Warm2
Digital Clean View: Off
MPEG Noise Filter: Off
Black optimizer: Dark room 

These are pretty good baseline settings for dark room viewing (~34fL output). 

Set Black Optimizer to "Auto" (increases peak output to ~42fL) and increase Gamma for daytime viewing as necessary. Gamma of -1 is good for Dark Room viewing with an average Gamma ~ 2.25.

If using Standard mode, use similar settings but drop Color to 44 from 50 as Standard mode at Color of 50 is a bit oversaturated.

If you want to try my full calibration (CMS and white balance, click on the Spoiler tag to view my calibration and comments pertaining to its use)
Spoiler! 
Baseline settings for PN60F5300
Baseline settings for PN60F5300 B panels:
Out of the box, try the settings below on your TV. These should already provide a big improvement in overall picture quality.

Mode: Movie
Cell Light: 20
Contrast: 95
Brightness: 47 or 48 (check what setting gets rid of the green dithering pattern on a black screen)
Sharpness: 0-15 (I prefer 0)
Color: 50
Tint: G50/R50

Picture size submenu:
Picture Size: Screen Fit

Advanced settings submenu:
Dynamic contrast: Off
Black tone: Off 
Flesh tone: 0

Color space: Auto 
Gamma: -1

Picture options submenu
Color tone: Warm2
Digital Clean View: Off
MPEG Noise Filter: Off
Black optimizer: Dark room 

These are pretty good baseline settings for dark room viewing (~34fL output). 

Set Black Optimizer to "Auto" (increases peak output to ~42fL) and increase Gamma for daytime viewing as necessary. Gamma of -1 is good for Dark Room viewing with an average Gamma ~ 2.25.

If using Standard mode, use similar settings but drop Color to 44 from 50 as Standard mode at Color of 50 is a bit oversaturated.

If you want to try my full calibration (CMS and white balance, click on the Spoiler tag to view my calibration and comments pertaining to its use)
The link below contains the Spoilers.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/167-p...300-calibration-settings-26.html#post27866097


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Asere, I actually did see the thread at AVS and when I get the time I will try your suggestions. I appreciate you taking the time to post the info. Thanks.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks Asere, I actually did see the thread at AVS and when I get the time I will try your suggestions. I appreciate you taking the time to post the info. Thanks.


Anytime! Let me know what you think works best for you


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

tcarcio said:


> I bought the 5300 tonight at BB. I have to have it delivered because it wouldn't fit in my Jeep so after I get it up and running I will give my impressions.


I would have given Value Electronics my business, but they didn't have the 60" 8500-Series. I've heard you're not supposed to lay a plasma flat on it's back/face, at least while transporting, so I rented a cargo van from U-Haul (needed the 48inch+ inside height).

Did you notice if yours was stored vertically in the delivery truck?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It was standing upright on the truck. And you heard right. If you lay them flat you have a good chance on breaking the panels.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have applied the settings that Asere posted and it looks great I did leave the black optimizer on auto because the amount of light in the room varies between fairly dark to fairly light depending on if I have people over to watch or if I am watching myself so I think that will work best but I will give it a few days and see. So far I am extremely happy with the pic. :bigsmile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> I have applied the settings that Asere posted and it looks great I did leave the black optimizer on auto because the amount of light in the room varies between fairly dark to fairly light depending on if I have people over to watch or if I am watching myself so I think that will work best but I will give it a few days and see. So far I am extremely happy with the pic. :bigsmile:


I am glad it is working out and you are extremely happy with the tv. Also press info on the tv remote to make sure you are getting the 1080p/i resolution. Mine was at 480 because someone changed the resolution on my Directv box. Try Cinema Smooth mode for blurays too  Keep us posted.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me.I had to go back into my Dish menu and change the res from 720 to 1080 because my other Panny plasma was 720p. When I go to choose cinema smooth it is greyed out. I know it is a setting thing but what do I change to access that choice?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks for reminding me.I had to go back into my Dish menu and change the res from 720 to 1080 because my other Panny plasma was 720p. When I go to choose cinema smooth it is greyed out. I know it is a setting thing but what do I change to access that choice?


Did you try a bluray movie? If I remember correctly you can change it to cinema smooth if its only bluray.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh OK, To tell the truth I don't even have a BD player connected to the Sammy. When we watch BD's we always watch in my HTR with the PJ on the 106'' screen. The Sammy is in my LR and believe it or not I have a HD DVD player there that has probably only been used a hand full of times in the past few years. I will throw an HD DVD movie in sometime and check it out. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Oh OK, To tell the truth I don't even have a BD player connected to the Sammy. When we watch BD's we always watch in my HTR with the PJ on the 106'' screen. The Sammy is in my LR and believe it or not I have a HD DVD player there that has probably only been used a hand full of times in the past few years. I will throw an HD DVD movie in sometime and check it out. Thanks again for the info.


Sure anytime


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw the 60"5300 on sale today at HH Gregg for $650. Now I paid $699 at BB but Gregg charges $100 shipping because there is no store in my area so it totals $750 at HHG. I went back to BB and they gave me the $50 difference on the price. They said they don't care about the shipping so it worked out nice for me. :clap:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your new purchase. I am sure you enjoy the out of it for many years. I know I enjoy my plasma every time its on.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> I saw the 60"5300 on sale today at HH Gregg for $650. Now I paid $699 at BB but Gregg charges $100 shipping because there is no store in my area so it totals $750 at HHG. I went back to BB and they gave me the $50 difference on the price. They said they don't care about the shipping so it worked out nice for me. :clap:


I also got mine at BB for $699 and $650 is even better. Congrats


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

asere said:


> I also got mine at BB for $699 and $650 is even better. Congrats


You have 15 days from the date of purchase at BB for them to price match. Are you past that?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> You have 15 days from the date of purchase at BB for them to price match. Are you past that?


I originally bought it for $799 and then they priced matched it for $699. 
You have and even better deal at $650


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice.....:T


----------

